# Working on my Wiz...



## YoYoSpin (Dec 25, 2008)

Pen Wizard that is...

Silkwood with basket-weave glitter fill:





Rosewood with basket-weave glitter fill:




Yellowheart with no-fill basket-weave:


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 25, 2008)

It would appear that you have at least a clue as to what you're doing :wink:!  Nice looking pens. I really like the different beadings on the ends.


----------



## markgum (Dec 25, 2008)

wow... great looking pens


----------



## bitshird (Dec 25, 2008)

Great looking Pens Ed, the Pen Wizard sure does some beautiful designs, Knowing what to do with it is a BIG help.
 I remember giving an old sow we used to have a Wall Street Journal once, she just sniffed it and stomped it into the ground, probably what I'd do with a Pen Wizard.


----------



## smitty (Dec 25, 2008)

Good looking pens.  That is some of the best work I have seen come off the PW.


----------



## td (Dec 25, 2008)

Just keep it up Ed..... you're gonna force me to get one of those PW's.


----------



## Nick (Dec 25, 2008)

Ed,
Very nice work. I was lucky enough to just get a PW and a Dremel 400xpr.
Your work gives me something to shoot for. Will there be a tutorial from you soon??


----------



## KenV (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks like about a 1/16 end mill -   The use of the beads to raise the basket weave above the fittings is a very nice design.  The photos appear to show the bottom of the milling about the same height as the fittimgs at the end.   Very good looking work.   My wife gifted me with one today and I have a lot of learning to do -- and a good example to use for reference


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice batch. Good work.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 26, 2008)

Ed,

It sure looks like you are ready to write the first review/tutorial.

If you have time to do so, please submit to Doc and the rest of us (owners) can use yours as a format.  My original plan was to give each participant an outline, but I suspect you don't need one!!:laugh:

The other part of my "Plan" (which is certainly subject to change - if you wish) was to have each person use one gear configuration.  It appears each of these was done with the same gear ratios.  To keep it simple, if you WANT to, show all the things that can be done, without changing those gears.

Of course, you CAN do anything you like, this is just meant as a friendly suggestion.  Hope you will write something, tho- it would make a great "starting point"!!


----------



## YoYoSpin (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone...I'll do my best to shoot a how-to and lessons learned video or two within the next week or so. The things I thought I'd concentrate on are tightening up the mechanics so cuts are as uniform as possible. Also might be helpful to discuss what burs I've been using as well as the glitter fill process.


----------



## elody21 (Dec 26, 2008)

Yo Yo I love the one with the sparkles! I do like anything that shines! Alice


----------



## altaciii (Dec 26, 2008)

Ed,  Those are some real nice pens.  How much time did each one take, with the set up and inlay fill.  Oh, by the way, congratulations on having it featured on the home page.  One of these days I wanna grow up and be like you guys.  Great Job!:wink::wink:


----------



## YoYoSpin (Dec 26, 2008)

I've got these glitter filled basket weave ones down to about an hour start to finish. Here's a couple more:


----------



## Darley (Dec 28, 2008)

I knew that some one will fill those carving made by the PW. As all way Ed very imaginative and nice work


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 28, 2008)

Damn Ed, those are great!!


----------



## SherryD (Dec 29, 2008)

Gotta luv that "bling"  Nice pens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Druid (Dec 29, 2008)

Great looking pen's.  After reading a few posts by you guys who own a Pen Wizard and looking at the finished product, I caught the bug.  As I told the wife, I couldnt help myself!!!  So I went on line and bought one early last week, it's scheduled to arrive today :biggrin:

Jim


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Dec 29, 2008)

Ed, I met you a few months back at Front Range Woodturners when you demo'd the Rose Engine Lathe. Man, you have more toys than I do, and I have a few!!! These are really nice. I may have to mention to Andy we might need another Demo at FRW! 

As usual, it's your handle on doing them perfectly that impresses me. It's one thing to have all these toys, it's another to be Master of them.

You Sir, are Master of them.

Regards,
Dale


----------



## YoYoSpin (Dec 30, 2008)

I do have to admit that I often dream about this stuff. Having turning on the brain, combined with a large amount of spare (retired) time, means I get a lot of time in the shop - practice is the key to turning good stuff.

It’s really a privilege to be in this position and to have so many cyber friends to share with...thanks everyone.


----------



## Kaspar (Dec 30, 2008)

> Yellowheart with no-fill basket-weave:



I like this one best.  Very, very nice.


----------

